# German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!!



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

I know, oil related, but very few frequent the "oil forum". I think this deal ends on the 8th and it maybe a regional promotion (midwest) so don't p!ss in my sandbox if you can't get the deal.
Good News - If you have an Autozone in your area and you are devoted to German Castrol 0-30, they are running a sale for *5 quarts and a K&N oil filter for 29.95 plus tax!!!*
6.99 x 5 =34.95
Oil filter =19.99
Total 54.94 for 29.95
Better News - Advanced Auto Parts is running the same deal for 24.95, but they don't have GC. Ask Autozone if they will price match... Mine did and I got 3 oil changes for 75 bucks plus tax.








So, one more catch... 97.98565% of every Autozone will not have a K&N oil filter for the 2.0t FSi, but they will have a Fram (ch9911) which is identical in every way to my Mann HU719/6x.
You have 2 choices - see if they will order the K&N or pitch a fit that they don't have the right K&N filter and they need to honor the deal with another filter they have in stock. If you opt to take whatever they have, here's what you do...
Buy any K&N filter with the 5 quarts PLUS the proper filter they have in stock and check out. Then have the manager RETURN the K&N at the retail price and waaalaaaa you walk out with the oil and filter for cheap!!!
Seems like a lot of work, but it should go smooth... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (SpeedVision)*

i actually just did the deal at autozone and scored myself oil changes and filters for my bmw AND my A3 for the next eternity FTW


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (SpeedVision)*

Be careful using that damn FRAM filter- they are not GOOD. fRAM HAS MANY ISSUES.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (treczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treczech* »_Be careful using that damn FRAM filter- they are not GOOD. fRAM HAS MANY ISSUES.









Depends on the filter, for example FRAM filters for the 2.0T are nothing but rebranded Mann filters, ie identical to OEM.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (bcze1)*

The same sale is going on until 8/26. $27.99 for 5 qts and a filter.
http://www.autozone.com/dyn/dy...1.pdf
They will also substitute the Fram CH9911 for the K&N 7010 if they don't have it in stock. The Fram also has the "Made in Germany" stamp and look identical to the Mann filters.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_The same sale is going on until 8/26. $27.99 for 5 qts and a filter.
http://www.autozone.com/dyn/dy...1.pdf
They will also substitute the Fram CH9911 for the K&N 7010 if they don't have it in stock. The Fram also has the "Made in Germany" stamp and look identical to the Mann filters.

Same sale is on again until Nov.18.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (piston)*

fyi-
Autozone doesn't appear to stock the K&N HP-7010 but they will order it for you. It took 3 days for them to get the filter in store after the order.
It's a $19.99(over priced) filter for free with purchase of 5qts for oil.


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_fyi-
Autozone doesn't appear to stock the K&N HP-7010 but they will order it for you. It took 3 days for them to get the filter in store after the order.
It's a $19.99(over priced) filter for free with purchase of 5qts for oil.

As has been stated above, the Fram CH9911 is the same filter as the K&N and most autozones should have it in stock. No waiting!
I picked up my deal today, and I am happy as a clam


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: German Castrol User Act Now...Before It's Too Late!!!! (kerosenec4)*

Thanks for the info guys. I just picked up 5 quarts ow-30 and a free filter for my 02 silverado. I already had a factory 2.0t filter anyways.


----------

